# Honda HS35 snowblower



## Jasper

Hi I live in Orillia, Ontario Canada. I have owned a Honda HS35 snowblower since 1980. It has been in storage for the last 3 years. Last year it ran perfectly. This year I thought I would fix it up and give it to my new son in law, which I did, new rubbers, spark plug, oil change etc. Now I can not get it started. Al it does is sput, sput and backfire, and this is with putting a small amount of gas in the carb. and in the spark plug hole. Some thing tells me I should remove the carb and clean it or is there something else I should do before ripping it apart. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Regards. Jim


----------



## TownWrench

*honda hs35 snowblower*

Check For Full Oil Level,then Good Spark, Check Compression, Spray Carb Cleaner Down Carb And Try To Start It.if Engine Runs And Stops After Spraying Carb. Cleaner Problem Is Fuel Related. Also Drain Gas From Tank And Put Fresh Gas In Tank With Fuel Stablizer.


----------



## JANETZ

Help, We are experiencing a blizzard and I am using a hand-me-down HS35 for the first time. I need to know if it's a 2 cycle and if so, what the oil/fuel ratio is (40-1 or 50-1?).
Thanks,
JanetZ


----------



## usmcgrunt

JANETZ said:


> Help, We are experiencing a blizzard and I am using a hand-me-down HS35 for the first time. I need to know if it's a 2 cycle and if so, what the oil/fuel ratio is (40-1 or 50-1?).
> Thanks,
> JanetZ


This is a link to the owners manual.It is a 4 cycle that requires no oil mix in the gas.But - if your gas cap says 40:1 or 50:1 on it,then it is a 2 cycle engine that does require pre mix gas.
Hope this helps.

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/media/i3d/01/A/man-migrate/MANUAL000034287.pdf


----------



## Robert V

Have you checked the fuel bowl underneath the carb? Is it filled with fuel? When you remove the float and shake it, does it sound like there is fuel in the float? When you push the primer, can you hear air flow going into the carburetor?


----------

